# Theologia Christiana -- Benedict Pictet



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2007)

For those who know Latin, _Theologia Christiana_ (_Christian Theology_) by Benedict Pictet, Swiss Reformed divine (May 30, 1655 -- June 10, 1724) and nephew of Francis Turretin, is available online here.


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 10, 2007)

Andrew, you've just got to stop. Stop with all the links to this great work and that great work. I can no longer keep pace.

...but oh, how I thank you for all you've exposed me (us) to!

How do you find the time????


----------



## crhoades (Jul 10, 2007)

I've scanned in the English translation if anyone wants it in a .pdf file PM me. I'll see if I can upload it here later tonight when I get home.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 11, 2007)

Here is a link where you can download it for 7 days. I tried uploading it to the links section on the PB but the file size is too large (18 MB) If you miss the opportunity to download this, let me know and I'll reupload it. It is out of copyright so feel free to post it elsewhere and share it until your heart's content. I purchased this from David Lachman and scanned it in. It has been OCR'd but not proofed. You should be able to copy and paste from it but be sure to compare to the original page scan.

Enjoy!


----------



## crhoades (Jul 11, 2007)

*Pictet, Benedict
*(1655-1724), Swiss Reformed theologian
Benedict Pictet was born on May 30, 1655 in an ancient family of Geneva, a son of the senator and councillor (syndicus) Andreas Pictet. He was educated by his uncle on his mother's side, François Turrettini (1623-1687), then at the age of 20 he travelled, with the later Geneva professor Antoine Léger (1652-1719) throughout France, the Netherlands and England. He graduated in Leiden, under the chairmanship of Friedrich Spanheim (1632-1701). After returning home he became preacher in Geneva. In 1686 he followed his uncle in the office of professor of theology, and from 1710 he was also the pastor of the Italian community. He became a member of the English Society for the Propagation of the Gospel in 1706, and of the Society of Science of Berlin in 1714. He died on June 10, 1724. His most important works are: _Traité contre l'indifference des religions_, Neuchâtel, 1692. Genf, 1716. – _La morale chrétienne, ou l'art de bien vivre_. Genf, 1693, 1696. 8 tom. – _De consensu, ac dissensu inter reformatos, & Augustanae confessionis fratres, dissertatio_. Amsterdam, 1697. – _Medulla theologiae christianae didacticae et elenchticae_. Genf, 1711. – _Medulla ethicae christianae_. Genf, 1711. 1712. – Of his work _Dissertation sur les temples, leur dedicace et plusieurs choses qu'on y voit_ (Genf, 1716) our Library keeps a unique copy provided with thick handwritten annotations by the author himself, probably prepared for a never realised second edition.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*PICTET*, ptꦣ39;, *BENEDICT:* Swiss Reformed; b. at Geneva May 30, 1655; d. there June 10, 1724. After receiving his education in the university of his native city, he made an extensive tour of Europe, after which he assumed pastoral duties at Geneva, and in 1686 was appointed professor of theology. In the domain of systematic theology, Pictet published two great works: _Theologia Christiana _(3 vols., Geneva, 1696; Eng. transl., _Christian Theology_, London, 1834) and _Morale chrétienne_ (2 vols., 1692), in which he sought to revive the old and somewhat stagnating orthodox theology, though he was unable to prevent the Genevan "Company of 
52 

Pastors" from adopting a new formula of subscription in 1706. Pictet also distinguished himself as Christian poet, his hymns soon becoming popular conjointly with the Psalms, and some of them still being found in French hymnals. Mention should likewise be made of Pictet's _Huit sermons sur l'examen des religions_ (3d ed., Geneva, 1716; Eng. transl., _True and False Religion examined; the Christian Religion defended; and the Protestant Reformation vindicated_, Edinburgh, 1797) and of his _Dialogue entre un catholique et un protestant_ (1713; Eng. transl., _Romanist Conversations_, London, 1826).
EUGENE CHOISY.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++====

"Christians, Sing Out with Exultation"​by Benedict Pictet, c.1650-c. 1710​Translated by Henry L. Jenner, 1820-1898​Text From:​THE HANDBOOK TO THE LUTHERAN HYMNAL​(St. Louis: Concordia Publishing House, 1942)p.82​


 1. Christians, sing out with exultation
 And praise your Benefactor's name!
 Today the Author of salvation,
 The Father's Well-beloved, came.
 Of undefiled virgin mother
 An Infant, all divine, was born,
 And God Himself became your Brother
 Upon this happy Christmas morn.

 2. In Him eternal might and power
 To human weakness hath inclined;
 And this poor Child brings richest dower
 Of gifts and graces to mankind.
 While here His majesty disguising,
 A servant's form the Master wears,
 Behold the beams of glory rising
 E'en from His poverty and tears.

 3. A stable serves Him for a dwelling
 And for a bed a manger mean;
 Yet o'er His head, His advent telling,
 A new and wondrous star is seen.
 Angels rehearse to men the story,
 The joyful story, of His birth;
 To Him they raise the anthem -- "Glory
 To God on high and peace on earth!"

 4. For through this holy incarnation
 The primal curse is done away;
 And blessed peace o'er all creation
 Hath shed its pure and gentle ray.
 Then, in that heavenly concert joining,
 0 Christian men, with one accord,
 Your voices tunefully combining,
 Salute the birthday of your Lord.

 _______________________________________________________
 Notes:
 Hymn #100 from _The Handbook to the Lutheran Hymnal_
 Text: I John 4:2
 Author: Benedict Pictet, 1705, ab.
 Translated by: Henry L. Jenner, 1886
 Titled: "Faisons eclater notre joie"
 Composer: Louis Bourgeois, 1544
 Tune: "Navarre"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> Andrew, you've just got to stop. Stop with all the links to this great work and that great work. I can no longer keep pace.
> 
> ...but oh, how I thank you for all you've exposed me (us) to!
> 
> How do you find the time????



You're welcome, brother. I do a lot of research for myself and for the Matthew Poole Project. If it can be of use or interest to others, then I am glad to hear that.



crhoades said:


> Here is a link where you can download it for 7 days. I tried uploading it to the links section on the PB but the file size is too large (18 MB) If you miss the opportunity to download this, let me know and I'll reupload it. It is out of copyright so feel free to post it elsewhere and share it until your heart's content. I purchased this from David Lachman and scanned it in. It has been OCR'd but not proofed. You should be able to copy and paste from it but be sure to compare to the original page scan.
> 
> Enjoy!



That's great, Chris -- thanks so much! I encourage folks to take advantage of Chris' offer. It's definitely worthwhile!


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 11, 2007)

I too thank you, Chris. I wanted the original file but had to work too hard from Latin to make it ...well, enjoyable.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 11, 2007)

crhoades said:


> I've scanned in the English translation if anyone wants it in a .pdf file PM me. I'll see if I can upload it here later tonight when I get home.




Well - I am interested. Thank you.


----------

